# TivoWebPlus - no password prompt



## mappy24 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've just noticed that TivoWebPlus 2.0.0 is no longer prompting me for a password when accessed on the LAN or over the Internet 

I've checked the tivoweb.cfg and it has the correct information:

LAN_Auth = 1
RSS_Auth = 0
HostsAllow =

UserName = ****
Password = ****
Port = 80

I'm positive that I used to get prompted for the password, the last thing I changed was back in December when I added endpad.

I've tried restarting the box but still no password prompt - straight in with no questions asked. I've not closed port 80 yet, don't hack me 

Any ideas why this isn't working as expected?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you trying to connect from inside your network (i.e. at home), or from outside (i.e. from work)? You mention both, but I thought I would check as ISTR that TWP 2.x won't prompt for a password unless it thinks you're out on the internet.


----------



## mappy24 (Jan 19, 2007)

It doesn't prompt for a password on my LAN or over the Internet (work connection). I don't know when this happened, last time I accessed it a few months ago it was all working OK.

I've closed port 80 on my router as I don't want someone to delete all my stuff 

I'm going to open port 80 and test from work again next week, just to confirm that it's still doing it.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

This was an issue I also encountered with TivoWebPlus. I think it is to do with some kind of installation corruption and you may have to reinstall the whole program.

This is another reason I don't trust TivoWebPlus 1.x and 2.x and use Tivoweb 1.9.4

You never get this problem with Tivoweb 1.9.4 as it simply asks for a password at all times.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry, but TivoWebPlus 2.0.x is *way* better than 1.9.4 which I consider the devil spawn because of it's instability and resource usage. I haven't found any useful plugins that don't work because the functionality for normal users is built in. The others just work fine. Passwords aren't a problem at all - mine asks me all the time.

I recon Pete just doesn't like TiVoWebPlus because BTU9x flayed him alive a while ago with his asinine comments. 

Mappy - you might want to post in the Underground area on the TivoWebPlus support thread. BTU9x is very approachable and helpful.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Sorry, but TivoWebPlus 2.0.x is *way* better than 1.9.4 which I consider the devil spawn because of it's instability and resource usage.


Do the Digiguide Comparison or Highlights modules work under Tivoweb 2.x - I think not?

Is there an add on module from Ljay that records an httpd log and thus that lets you review a list of the time and date that external IP addresses have accessed your Tivo - I think not. Does sanderton's Startup Editor work with Tivoweb 2.x - again I think not.

I also loathe the way the menus are presented in three tiers in Tivoweb 2.x and the fact that you cannot change this to just a single top level menu as on Tivoweb 1.9.4

Also where is Search by Advisory Codes or edit thumbs data preferences in Tivoweb 2.x?

Added to which I always found I got errors from the individual modules far more often on Tivoweb 1.4x and 2.x

Colin did you ever actually use Tivoweb 1.9.4 with any degree of regularity or coming later to the party did you just wrongly assume that Tivowebplus 2.x must be better because it is newer.

Most stalwarts on this forum including TCM2007 still seem to think Tivoweb 1.9.4 is more stable and has more functionality with our S1 UK Tivos.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Highlights used to work - I did the digiguide link using TWP 2.x. Digiguide comparison I wouldn't know - don't use it, and neither would a newbie. HTTP was a mod to TW which can be done to TWP. Don't need startup editor as Hackman does that.

Menus can be changed, I don't look for porn (advisory codes) and I don't use thumbs and don't need to edit them.

I used TW for quite a while.

My point is that you advise people NOT to get TWP because of your bias and the fact that you rubbed the author up the wrong way. I'm biased the other way and a newbie would find it much easier with TWP. If you were interested in helping people you would offer both rather than writing off TWP.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> My point is that you advise people NOT to get TWP because of your bias and the fact that you rubbed the author up the wrong way. I'm biased the other way and a newbie would find it much easier with TWP. If you were interested in helping people you would offer both rather than writing off TWP.


TWP was freqently written off as worse than Tivoweb 1.9.4 by people such as TCM in the days when they actually used to use their Tivos to record tv programs.

I don't notice this extra reliability in TWP that you claim. I find it gives more errors in more modules more often than Tivoweb 1.9.4

I can only speak as I find.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Highlights used to work -I did the digiguide link using TWP 2.x.


Colin did you have to do anything special to get these 2 working and was it the record from digiguide module that uses the PC version of digiguide and not the web version.

Richard

BTW just checked Highlights and that worked fine with TWP 2.0 and just needed the latest version same as TW 1.9.4 needed.

Now if I can get Record from Digiguide working I am off to TW 2.0 for good


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Richard,

I only have a myDigiGuide subscription (Web based) so it was the Highlights I was referring to. I haven't got the Record From DigiGuide module as I haven't got the PC based solution. I'm sure it's not too much of a tweak to get it working as (AFAICR) the record from DigiGuide just issues a command to make a manual recording.

I could always have a look if someone's prepared to give me the relevant bits and bobs.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> TWP was frequently written off as worse than Tivoweb 1.9.4 by people


Those of who you speak were referring to TWP 1.3.x - which was a nightmare I'll concede. BTUx9's TWP 2.x.x is a different beast altogether and I heartily recommend it. I haven't tried the new 2.1.x version which will require new modules written.



Pete77 said:


> I can only speak as I find.


Me too.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Colin
Thanks for the reply


> I'm sure it's not too much of a tweak to get it working as (AFAICR) the record from DigiGuide just issues a command to make a manual recording.


I'm not sure I'm up to the tweaking but if you are willing to have look that would be great.
What are the relevant bits and bobs you need


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't have the PC software or an account to use the PC guide (I assume - I've got an myDigiGuide account which suggests as much).

So you'd need to furnish me with the module, the PC software and some account details I'd forget afterwards. Not a lot, I know! 

PMs accepted.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Colin PM sent


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Colin another PM sent


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

OK - first tweaks. I've scheduled a few recordings, but haven't stress tested the functionality completely (e.g. conflict or manual recording get-outs). I've attached the modified script here so that it can get a wide audience.  I've been minimalistic in changes (i.e. changed it to get it working), but could do with refactoring.

These changes are currently only for TivoWebPlus 2.0.x *NOT* TivoWebPlus 2.1.x.

The only change required is the TiVo end module for TivoWebPlus. For those wishing to try this out, install TivoWebPlus 2.0.x, and follow the install guidelines for Digiguide.

Download the attached script and rename it to digiguidesearch.itcl (i.e. remove the .txt). Then copy the script up to the TivoWebPlus modules directory overwriting the one already there. A quick reload of TivoWebPlus will bring the script in.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Colin I will be trying it a little later.
I wondered is it worthwhile starting a new thread perhaps called TivoWebPlus Digiguide recordings to allow testing and discussion. It will better reflect what you have done as opposed to the existing thread " TivoWebPlus no password prompt"


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Richard - I was going to, but knew that others may be monitoring this thread first for developments.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Good point.

I have tried it and all is well as far as I can see. :up::up::up:

I have 2 Tivos so when I select to record and there is a clash I get a prompt "Try this on other Tivo" when using TW 1.9.4

This is acheived by making a change to ui.itcl as per Shane Weavers instruction in digiguide.itcl

Tivowebplus does not appear to have the same ui.itcl 

Do I hear another tweak coming on


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Richard - probably. I'll force a conflict on play TiVo to test, start a new thread and try to get hold of the original author.

After I've finished work. 

Original Thread for my reference


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I look forward to testing.
BTW I tried adding the new line in ui_record.itcl in TivoWebPlus modules but it threw up an internal server error.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

New thread started with a fix to the conflicts issue.

Read digiguidesearch.itcl for instructions when using multiple TiVos!


----------

